# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  anyone take silica supplements?  fiji water also contains them

## jtstellar

it's good stuff.. i grew up in big cities so my lung function was never particularly good

just a couple weeks into drinking fiji water and taking silica supplements, the combination of the two has already completely restored my lung capacity and i can run for miles without getting tired, nor is my brain clouded during exercise any longer because there is enough oxygen to go around.  there are also a lot of other benefits like general health, bone strength, hair texture, cosmetics, etc.  it's like a general well-being supplement that's just thousand times more effective than whatever other stuff you take.  also came across a research the other day that claims they found water containing silica element stopped and even reversed alzheimers in some patients they studied.  

i'm the last person usually from being any kind of health supplement nut 

and i hate taking supplements, or any kind of 'natural remedy' for that matter, just because usually there's no immediate observable effect, and i hate taking any kind of prescription or even over the counter drugs.  but i am sharing this because i think this really can prolong the lives of some of our liberty loving people.. and as one of our life-long goals, liberty movement members should all try to live long and prosper, because health is what ultimately helps us trump the other side in the end.  anyway just google silica's benefits and try it out.  or drink fiji water like me.  i think its absorption is much better than silica supplement capsules because it is already in water form, but also costs more.  btw i got the idea from watching this lecture from gerald pollack

----------


## kathy88

Isn't that the stuff in the little bean bags you're not supposed to eat? Lol

----------


## tod evans

Silica sand is used in sandblasting...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I was always under the impression that silica is just sand...

----------


## tod evans

Masons are regularly diagnosed with silicosis, definitely not a good thing for lungs..

----------


## presence

> Masons are regularly diagnosed with silicosis, definitely not a good thing for lungs..


there's even a warning on every bag of sackrete

----------


## donnay

Good food grade Diatomaceous Earth has silica in it.  It does have many health benefits!  The powder is extremely bad to inhale--you do not want this in your lungs.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

It is not needed in the diet.  

A good quality sea salt is better for microminerals.  Must spend some money on good salt, not the cheap stuff that is everywhere.

----------


## jtstellar

hmm if silica is bad for your body then maybe people shouldn't drink fiji water afterall.. 

horsetail and bamboo both have silica in it.  if you google it you can see a lot of known benefits.  i'm talking about ionized form not solids

----------


## Eagles' Wings

I've enjoyed many years of learning about nutrition and supplements.  I personally would not add silica, in any form.  We all have to do what we think is right for our bodies.

----------

